# Orijen??



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay this one has probably been posted to death, and I missed it so sorry for the repeat. I'm just curious as to why orijen is so popular with most of you. I'm feeding my dog Dewey innova evo red meat right now, I've read the reviews, and I know they're both 6 star foods. Does it digest better? Less gas? Better Vitamins? Taste better? I don't know the difference and I am very curious, I just want the best for Dewey. I don't do pulls or anything like that, but between me and the kids poor guy gets ran hard most days weather permitting.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

allot of people on here say that orijen digests allot better than evo but as far as nutrition and food quality they are about the same also some say the red meat is to rich and gives ther pups gas and diareah idk though i neva fed either of them i use wellness


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay~

I startedPeanut out in the beginning on nutro it made him throw up after everytime he ate. I switched him to Blue Wilderness he did good with it but I heard such good things about evo and got free samples so I mixed it with Peanut's food he did good on it. 
I started to work Peanut more often and a little harder so I thought he needed the red meat he grubbed on it. He started out okay but then he got super watery couldnt control it middle of the night diarrhea. I gave him 2 raw meats so I thought it was due to the raw meat he was having nasty butt..took him to the vet nothing wrong with him other then the diarrhea...3 weeks later he was still having the diarrhea even on the medications..the veterinarian asked what he was eating I told her evo red meat. She told me to change his diet to a food that had a different protein source since some dogs can be allergic to beef.
I went to the store and got Orijen Chicken changed his food straight over..he was already having diarrhea wouldnt have made a difference..the next day I kid you not first solid poop in 3 weeks. If only the vet would have suggested a food change in the first place I wouldnt have had to make Peanut have dirrhea for 3 weeks. So for Peanut it is highly likely he is allergic to beef. 

Evo red meat is a great food but doesnt work for some dogs likely the reason is similar to Peanut. Chicken and poultry is easier to digest then beef just like with us. 

Honestly, you are feeding a good food. Anything in the 5 and 6 start catagory is a good food. There is no one best food for all dogs if there was there would be only 1 formula out there. You just have to see what works for your dog. I have moved from 4 star and thru the 6 star. Finally after many tries I got Peanut right on Orijen.

There are suttle differences but they are both really good foods. The one thing I have to say..Orijen smells good to me but I haven't tried it!

I also dont have Peanut competing BUT I do want to have him work anyways (I dont like a lazy dog) so I want what is best for him.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

well innova evo red meat is a good grade food. but it just didn't go well with my dog. he always had VERY loose stool and ever since i switched its been alot better.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yup. PeanutsMommy summed it up... beef is just hard for some dogs to eat. I got turned onto Orijen because Sydney (an old poster) has a beatiful dog> well she feeds raw but throws in some orijen every once and a while. well since sydney was my ideal kind of dog i went for orijen and have been hooked since lol. i wanted to feed a 6star but i just didnt know which one to feed hahah. 

anyway, evo red is a good feed, but its raelly up to your dogs tummy. if he/she likes it and the poop is solid, hey keep it on that.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay cool that's pretty much what I wanted to know. My dog is doing good on evo so I'll probably just stay there. Thanks everyone I was just curious because of orijens popularity.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

very good question to ask  

You are already feeding a good food. If you notice runny poos at any point...try a chicken formula..either evo chicken or Orijen or something like that rather then the vet..i went to the vet spent the money to find out if i take away the beef he would be fine. If he has been on the red meat for a while already and hes still fine you should be good.

Peanut was good on his first bag but 1/4 the way into bag 2 is when he had trouble. So just keep an eye on him and you are good


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got my pup on Friday and the breeder told me to buy Wellness supermix but his girlfriend gave me some food and it was something, Castor & Pollock or something that had trail mix in it. My question is, I found Orijen near me and got 2 sample bags to test out, should I go all in or mix it in?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i feed wellness super5mix and i love it but i am gunna switch to wellness core just because shes done so good on the 5mix i wanna see if she does even better on that and its better quality


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

charliewat said:


> I just got my pup on Friday and the breeder told me to buy Wellness supermix but his girlfriend gave me some food and it was something, Castor & Pollock or something that had trail mix in it. My question is, I found Orijen near me and got 2 sample bags to test out, should I go all in or mix it in?


You always want to mix it in to make the change easier on the pup. Since he just came home and is probably still a bit stressed, you should give him a few bites of the sample to see if he likes it, and make sure he has no bad reactions, and then start mixing it in the next day. Start mostly with the old, and a bit of new, and just slowly up the amount over the course of 2 weeks or so. Some people go quicker, some slower, but I have found 2 weeks to be pretty good for my dogs. Of course if you have problems, like bad diarrhea, stop the mix until it settles down, and start over with much less of the new food in the mix.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

its just sample bags? i would just use it as treats see how your dog likes it and how it reacts to the sample food. if he likes it then you can get more and then i would recomend doing the mixed food


----------

